# Windows 8 Upgrade Black Screen



## shawnkatt1 (Oct 29, 2012)

New to this site...

I just bought a new Dell 4 weeks ago and part of the package included a discount for the windows 8 upgrade. I upgraded to windows 8 2 days ago and after the install (which appeared to go fine) I noticed the system acting "funny." Today the computer was on but the screen was completely blank. I rebooted several times and finally called Dell Tech Support. I was disconnected 3x and spent over 2hrs on the phone. They had me try removing the battery and the power cord to shut the computer down, trying to do the power button and f12 key, f8 key and space bar. Ultimately they said they would send me actual win 8 discs...I requested win 7 discs because I didn't know how the actual win 8 discs would be free from problems if the upgrade wasn't (I'm a beginner here?)...we did get to the place where we were able to check the system hardware which checked out ok...when it came time for the system to check devices (I think that's what it was called) it hung up again. After I hung up with Dell and took a blood pressure pill I was able to turn my laptop back on and it did go to Win 8 but it seems to minimal and the screen is black while the text is typing in white...don't know if it could be in "safe" mode? 

Does anyone have any info that might help correct this? Should I re-install Win 7 when I get the discs from Dell? Please keep my beginner level in mind.

Wow...what a bad experience 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I requested win 7 discs because I didn't know how the actual win 8 discs would be free from problems if the upgrade wasn't (I'm a beginner here?)


Beginner or not, you have a brain! 



> Should I re-install Win 7 when I get the discs from Dell?


I would. You have the *Windows 8 Update Product Key*, right? Keep it in two places (e.g., the email you should have received and a print of it) for safe keeping. With that you can then again upgrade to Windows 8 when and if you desire. When you upgrade I believe that you have the option of an "upgrade" or a "custom or clean" install. The former is more convenient for a lot of people, the latter much safer since it carries over no garbage. Extremely detail description of the latter.



> Does anyone have any info that might help correct this?


Uh-oh, now we get to the tough questions. Is the black screen with the Windows 8 style UI (previously called "Metro") or those Apps or is it using the Desktop mode or both? In Desktop mode right click on an empty spot on the desktop and select Personalize. See if you can change the theme or the background image, and if that gives any error messages.


----------

